# تفضيلات الرجل والمراة



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

عوامل انجذاب الرجال مرتبة تنازليا 












القوام الرياضي 

السيقان الطويلة 

الخصر النحيل

العينان الجذابتان 

الشعر الطويل 

الانف الصغير 

البطن المسطح

الظهر القنطري الشكل

العنق الطويل



,,,,,,,,,,,,,



*العامل الاول :القوام الرياضي *




يتصدر جسد المراة الرياضي قمة قائمة عوامل الانجذاب الخاصة بالرجال فهو خير دليل على الصحة 

ويشير قدرة المراة على انجاب اطفال معافيين ويفضلون الرجال المراة الاقل وزنا عن تلك التي 

تتسم بالنحافة 

لذا عليك ان تدري انه لايمكن ان تصبح امراة هزيلة الجسم احد رموز الجمال 

بالنسبة للرجال 


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





*العامل الثاني السيقان الطويلة*



ان المراة التي تبدو وكانها تمتلك سيقان تمتد حتى ابطيها دائما ا تترك انطباع يدوم طويلا لدى 

الرجال فانت لا تسمع مطلقا رجل يقول لامراة ان لديها ذراعان طويلتين ان الاطفال يولدون بسيقان 

قصيرة نظرا لضالة حجم اجسامهم وملكات جمال العالم يمتلكون ساقان اطول من غيرهن من 

النساء العاديات كما يتعمد صانعو الدمى ان تكون ساقيها طويلتين 


والرجال يحبون الكعب العالي فهي تعزز من جاذبية 

المراة باطالة ساقيها وتقويس ظهرها وجعل قدميها تبدو صغيرتين 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



*العامل الثالث الخصر النحيل*


على مدار القرون ظلت المراة ترتدي مشدات الخصر وكل وسائل تقميط الخصر والردفين لكي تشبه

الساعة الزجاجية 

وقد تم تصنيع زجاجات الكوكا كولا كي تجذب الجنود في الحرب فهي تجسد جسم المراة 



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



*العامل الرابع البطن المسطح*



تتمتع النساء ببطون اكثر استدارة من بطون الرجال وبطن المراة المسطح الناعم يرسل اشارة 

واضحة انها ليست حامل وبالتالي فهي على استعداد لان يتقدم لها الرجال لخطبتها ولعل هذا 

يفسر ان صالات الالعاب الرياضية واليوجا بكل مكان بالعالم تكتظ بسيدات يمارسن تمارين البطن

في محاولات للحصول على بطن مسطح 



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


*العامل الخامس الظهر القنطري الشكل*



ان المنحنيات والتقوسات هي خير مؤشر على الانوثة والخصوبة في حين ان الاجساد الهندسية

وذات الزوايا تصرخ معبرة عن الرجولة لذا فان الرجال في كافة العالم يحبون النساء ذات الاجساد 


المنحنيات 

الجزء العلوي من ظهر المرأة يعد اقل عرضا والعمود الفقري اكثر تقوسا



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





*العامل السادس العنق الطويل* 



منذ قديم الازل امتاز الرجال بانهم اقل طول بالعنق واكثر سمكا وقوة من اعناق الرجال مما ترك 

العنق النحيل والناعم دليل قوي على الاختلاف بين الجنسين ويحب الرجال يرونها مررصعة 

بالمجوهرات 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





*العامل السابع العينان الجذابتان *


في كل انحاء العالم العيون الواسعة اكثر جاذبية ومساحيق التجميل تضفي اكثر جمال على العينان

والعين الزرقاء مفضلة لدى الرجل لانها توحي بالطفوله



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



*العامل الثامن الانف الصغير *


الانف الصغير كذلك هو احدى السمات التي تذكر الرجال بالاطفال وتثير فيهم مشاعر الحماية والابوة

ويستغل رسامو الرسوم المتحركة هذه الحقيقة برسم شخصيات كارتونية ذات اعين واسعة وانف 


صغير للغاية 



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



*العامل التاسع الشعر الطويل*


على مدار الاف السنين كان الشعر الطويل دائما احدى سمات الانوثة الطاغية وعلى الرغم من انه 

لا يوجد فارق على الاطلاق بين شعر المراة والرجل من حيث التركيب الا اننا اعتدنامن ذ القديم 

على قصه بطرق مختلفة ومازالت هذا العادة سارية 


واجري استفتاء سال فيه اكثر من ستةالاف رجل وامراة انجليزيا


ما اذا كان شعر النساء الطويل ام القصير هو الاكثر جاذبية


74% يفضلو الطويل 


12%القصير 


ام الباقي لم يكن لديهم تفضييل بعينة 



:download:

من قرائاتى على النت 
مع تعديل 

كتير كتير 



:download:

*بالنسبة للرجل *


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: تفضيلات الرجل والمراة   احمممم*

*



*



*نظرات الرجل: *


*قد لا تمتلك عزيزي عينان جميلتان ...*
* ولكن اسلوب النظره وحدتها  ... *

*وكلما كانت النظره تتسم بالرجوله والحده المتوهجة كلما كانت اكثر تأثيرا لدى الانثى ... *

*فنظرات الرجل سهام تخترق الانثى ولا تستطيع مقاومتها ...*


* 

**




*

* 

**جسد الرجل*

* 

من مواصفات الرجوله الطاغيه*

* الطول*

* وعرض الاكتاف والصدر العريض ... *


*الانثى لاتحب الرجل النحيف جدآ لاتشعر برجولته وقوته *

*فالجسم الرياضي الممشوق يعطي الرجل جمالآ وذلك لا يعني ان عدى ذلك لايحمل من صفات الرجوله شيئآ...*


* 

**خشونة الملمس*

* 

القصد هنا ليس جفاف الجلد والبشره ... بل البعد عن نعومة الانثى ودلالها .... فمهما بلغ جمال الرجل ووسامته لاتعني شي للانثى اذا كانت لاتتسم بالنعومه*



* 

**كرم الرجل والسخاء*

* 

**الرجوله أرتبطت بالكرم والسخاء ... ولا يعني ذلك استغلال للرجل ... ولكن شعورآ برجولته وقوته ... 
فالرجل الذي يرضى بأن تكون زوجته مسؤوله على الانفاق في بيته وعلى أموره الخاصه قد فقد اهم مقومات الرجوله  ... *

*والرجل السخي يظهر ذلك ليس بالجانب المادي فقط بل والعاطفي أيضآ ...*



* 

**الرومانسيه*

* 

جاذبية الرجل تزداد تأثيرآ مع تحليه بقدر من الرومانسيه لجذب الانثى ...

فاالانثى قد تجذب الرجل بدلالها وخضوعها له ... 

بينما الرجل يجذب الانثى بقوته حتى في أسلوب أحتضانه لها... 

أغدق عليها بكلمات الثناء والاعجاب ...

 ولاتنسى الرسائل والهدايا الرومانسيه ...*


* 

**الاهتمام بالمظهر والجسد*
*
**عزيزي الرجل أهتم بذوق زوجتك بالالوان ... وتفنن في شراء بيجامات النوم ...*

* أستخدم العطور المناسبه ... *

*وأهتم بقص شعرك واظافرك ... *
*
أحرص على أستخدام سبراي الجسم والنظافه الشخصيه

**

هذا وصف للرجل العصري والمواصفات المطلوبة للجاذبية*


:download:

*من قرائاتى على النت *
*مع تعديل *


----------



## Alcrusader (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: تفضيلات الرجل والمراة   احمممم*

*موضوع حلو وشيق!!:smil6:
مشكورة أختي على المعلومات *


----------



## سور (2 يونيو 2010)

ايه الكلام الكبير ده اسميشال
دراسه تحليليه جميله للرجل والمرأه
بس كده هتعقدلنا بنتنا من غير جواز
صعب تلاقى كل الصفات ديه فى بنت واحده
وبعدين مش الحب اعمى يبقى مش مهم شكل البنت او الولد​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: تفضيلات الرجل والمراة   احمممم*



Alcrusader قال:


> *موضوع حلو وشيق!!:smil6:*
> *مشكورة أختي على المعلومات *


 

:download:


شكرا ليك كتير Alcrusader

لتشجيعك الرقيق 

دايما منورنا


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> ايه الكلام الكبير ده اسميشال
> 
> دراسه تحليليه جميله للرجل والمرأه
> بس كده هتعقدلنا بنتنا من غير جواز
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا الحب مفتح اووووووووووووووى يا سور 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شوفى انا لى راى بالموضوع دة 

كل الصفات الجمالية 
ان لم تحيطها شخصية روحانية اولا  متضعة ومحبة لمن حولها 

فكل الجمال يصبح نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن 

كتير اقعد مع جميلات بجد 

لكن شخصياتهم منفرة غرور كبرياء استعراض 

كانها لا تملك سوى جمالها فقط لتستعرضة 

واما الداخل ف احمممممممممممم منفر 

لا اطيق جلستهم 

وابغى الفرار الى الشخصيات الحقيقية الرائعة الروحانية 

وغالبا 

اللة يعطى نعمة خاصة جذابة مشرقة متجددة 

لمن يحب اللة والناس حقيقة 

نعمة اللة بقى تفوق بجاذبيتها 

كل معطيات الجمال التى يعرفها العالم 

دائما  دائما 

مشاركاتك الغالية سور 
تثير تاملى 

كونى بجد فى موضوعاتى لاحبها 

شكرا سور


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا أختنا *asmicheal*

موضوع لطيف جدا

الرب يبارك مجهودكم وحياتكم​


----------



## سور (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
عندك حق جدا حبيبتى
حتى الجمال ولو كان رائع جدا
الرجل بعد فتره بسيطه من الزواج بيتعود على جمال زوجته
ومش بيشعر بيه ويراه الجميع الا هو 
فلا يتبقى له غير الروح الجميله المحبه اللى بتفيض على بيته
وتعطى لبيته بهجه وينتهى دور الجمال


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> عندك حق جدا حبيبتى





سور قال:


> حتى الجمال ولو كان رائع جدا
> الرجل بعد فتره بسيطه من الزواج
> 
> 
> ...




:download:


ادى المشاركات اللى تفرح بجد 

اضيف لكلامك سور 

اللة لة كل المجد 
قال لنا اية لا انساها 


انظروا الى نهاية سيرتهم 


اجمل جميلات العالم 

نساء ورجال 

كانوا الاوفر حظا فى التعاسة والفشل 

بحياتهم عموما وبالزواج خصوصا


تعرفى لية 

اعتقد لانهم لم يملكوا سوى الجمال الجسدى فقط 

وكل واى جمال 

كعشب الحقول 
لة مفعول مؤقت 

انما ما يبقى ويخلد بالحقيقة 


الروح وجمالها 

الروحى اولا ثم النفسى والعقلى 


واللة يزين محبية بكل درر 

وحقيقى للجمال الروحى جاذبية اروع وتدوم 



سور مشاركتك تبهجنى حبيبتى


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

